# First time with Bar Tape?



## clu985 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi, just got a new bike and the handlebars grips are kind of worn, I was thinking I should just put some bar tape over it. Thats what bar tape is for right? When later down the road I need to change the tape, will it leave any sticky residue? Would you recommend me just replacing the grip?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

clu985 said:


> Hi, just got a new bike and the handlebars grips are kind of worn, I was thinking I should just put some bar tape over it. Thats what bar tape is for right? When later down the road I need to change the tape, will it leave any sticky residue? Would you recommend me just replacing the grip?


Bar tape (not 'grips') is traditionally used on drop bar bikes, so I suspect that's what you are referring to. If so, you should remove the old, clean the adhesive off the bars and re-wrap with new.

There are different methods of wrapping (I start at the ends and wrap towards the stem), but do a search on wrapping bar tape and you'll get some hits, including vids on youtube.

If you decide against the do-it-yourself method, your LBS will provide the service at a nominal charge.


----------



## clu985 (Apr 15, 2010)

Is there some kind of tape that I could use over the original handlebar grip? Like a thinner tape? I still want the original grip on there, but I could see that its getting a bit worn out and want to protect it for as long as I can.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

clu985 said:


> Is there some kind of tape that I could use over the original handlebar grip? Like a thinner tape? I still want the original grip on there, but I could see that its getting a bit worn out and want to protect it for as long as I can.


There's all kinds of tape available. Cork, gel, leather... but most cyclists don't double wrap tape to protect the initial one. They use it, then replace it when worn, or they want to change the look/ color/ texture. Most consider it a wearable item. 

Personally, I wouldn't double wrap tape, but I like thinner rather than thicker tape.

Here's a sampling...
Nashbar - Handlebar Tape


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

clu985 said:


> Thats part of why I want tape around my original grip tape. To change the look


...and the benefit of retaining the old, worn tape is... what??


----------



## clu985 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thats part of why I want tape around my original grip tape. To change the look


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

The question is why you want it *around* the original tape. You usually take the old tape off prior to wrapping it with new stuff. Also, are you explicitly talking about grips (i.e. that slide over the ends of a flat bar bike) or tape?

FWIW, this is bar tape. Does your bike look like this?


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

As far as brands, everyone has a preference. No choice is wrong if it's what you like. If you like what you've got, try to find something with a similar texture. If you don't like your current tape, try something completely different. $20-$30 should get you something of sufficient quality. A search will turn up the myriad of opinions.

As far as installation, there are a couple of approaches that I have employed. 

1) I have never been refused when I asked a LBS to install bar tape that I buy from them. And I've never been charged extra for the service. If they aren't too busy, it usually only takes a couple of minutes.

2) Wrap the bar tape yourself. A google or youtube search will provide sufficient examples for you to follow. I'd like to add that if you're attempting this for the first (or second or third) time, use your existing tape as a guide to follow. I do this by unwrapping only one side of the bars. That way I can mirror the existing wrap pattern when I wrap with the new tape. This has saved me countless amounts of grief when trying to get the "figure 8" pattern right when wrapping the hoods.



BTW: Sherlock, what kind of tape is that? It looks thin and smooth, just my type.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

superjesus said:


> BTW: Sherlock, what kind of tape is that? It looks thin and smooth, just my type.


Fizik Microtex—the regular stuff. Had the soft touch (by accident) and hated it. This stuff is thin, but has great feel and is very long lasting. Wouldn't change it.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I think the OP has that foam bar cover stuff.you know the pipe insulation type.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

superjesus said:


> BTW: Sherlock, what kind of tape is that?It looks thin and smooth, just my type.





sherlock said:


> Fizik Microtex—the regular stuff. Had the soft touch (by accident) and hated it. This stuff is thin, but has great feel and is very long lasting. Wouldn't change it.


I was thinking the same re: the Fizik tape. Looks very similar to Specialized Classic tape - thin, smooth with just enough padding. Love it.

Specialized Bicycle Components : S-Wrap Classic Tape


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

clu985 said:


> Hi, just got a new bike and the handlebars grips are kind of worn,


Give us a pic of what you have.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

OP - is this the Dolce mentioned in your other thread?

I ran into some bar wrapping instructions on Park Tool I particularly like, so I thought I'd give them a shout out. I hate watching videos about maintenance tasks. I like to be able to take my time with the pictures, reread stuff, have the computer open next to where I'm working, etc. etc.

Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Handlebar Tape Installation (drop bar)

IME, cheap tape is stronger and has more synthetic content. Great for a bike I leave outside and don't care too much about. I've found that I get a little better feel when I spend a bit more. I think I have Arundel bar tape on my road bike right now, and like it. I had some Easton tape that I also liked. I usually look for something with more real cork.


----------



## badhabets23 (Mar 14, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Fizik Microtex—the regular stuff. Had the soft touch (by accident) and hated it. This stuff is thin, but has great feel and is very long lasting. Wouldn't change it.


How does it compare to cork? Is there such a thing as perforated cork tape?


----------



## mountainbiker407 (Jun 3, 2012)

I took me a few tries to do my bars right for the first time. I inherited a panasonic dx-3000 that needed some work. glad i read this thread, helped me out a lot


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

sherlock said:


> the question is why you want it *around* the original tape. You usually take the old tape off prior to wrapping it with new stuff. Also, are you explicitly talking about grips (i.e. That slide over the ends of a flat bar bike) or tape?
> 
> Fwiw, this is bar tape. Does your bike look like this?


NICE FELT:thumbsup:!!!


----------

